# MIUI Rom?



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Did DroidVicious get rid of the topic? It isn't coming back after all?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Too many ppl talking shit. I don't think he'll be back again. Ppl complain that devs move on, then continue to chase them away... WTF!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing to see here (just like the thread that was originally started) move along. On another note, there are some high quality roms and developers active on here.

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

The rom was being released up until a couple of weeks ago on his forum. You can check there. Jester took over the builds. As far as developers leaving the thunderbolt, all of the ones that I'm aware of that have left no longer have their bolts... they moved on to the Nexus or Rezound. Weren't chased off. Several continue to do work on the bolt as well. But, they aren't releasing stuff as often because they're working both phones.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Too many ppl talking shit. I don't think he'll be back again. Ppl complain that devs move on, then continue to chase them away... WTF!!!


Exactly. Regardless if he didn't do exactly as he said, bottom line is he was one of about 3 people working on our phone. People piss and bitch and away he goes. People have no lives and sit on here watching the forum, commenting on EVERYTHING they feel like. Take a breath and keep your comments to yourself. If you don't like him or his ways, don't support or follow him, and certainly don't post in HIS thread. All I care is he was working on my phone, keeping some sort of development and hope alive. He doesn't need us, we need him. I'm stuck with this phone for another two years and don't wanna any potential developers turned away, especially because our community can't show respect and patience. Sad, sad, sad state around here.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Again, last time... jester had been doing miui on vicious's forums up until a couple of weeks ago... releasing builds weekly. It might be more productive to check there.

As stated above, there are plenty of developers *here* with great roms...


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

marieke said:


> Again, last time... jester had been doing miui on vicious's forums up until a couple of weeks ago... releasing builds weekly. It might be more productive to check there.
> 
> As stated above, there are plenty of developers *here* with great roms...


+1

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## kwips (Oct 22, 2011)

marieke said:


> Again, last time... jester had been doing miui on vicious's forums up until a couple of weeks ago... releasing builds weekly. It might be more productive to check there.
> 
> As stated above, there are plenty of developers *here* with great roms...


 I like where you're going with this and I completely agree. There are some great roms and developers for the TB.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

marieke said:


> ...As stated above, there are plenty of developers *here* with great roms...


Agreed, there are! However, it's never okay to berate a developer, talk shit in his thread, and ultimately piss him off so bad that he leaves! I'm not a fan of how he did it, but that's not the point. We need to treat our devs with respect and thanks, not like the bastard child employee who isn't living up to YOUR timeline! (that's not pointed at anyone in this thread by the way).

I'm just sick of the trash talking. This place doesn't need to turn into xda!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Agreed, there are! However, it's never okay to berate a developer, talk shit in his thread, and ultimately piss him off so bad that he leaves! I'm not a fan of how he did it, but that's not the point. We need to treat our devs with respect and thanks, not like the bastard child employee who isn't living up to YOUR timeline! (that's not pointed at anyone in this thread by the way).
> 
> I'm just sick of the trash talking. This place doesn't need to turn into xda!!!
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Well let's not trashtalk to one another, then? In my experience, anything that could be considered trashtalking in any way about our developers is quickly nipped in the bud by clarifying any misunderstandings.

I'm not really positive but I think that miui roms (the officially supported ones) drop weekly. The ics miui rom will have the ability to become an.official rom. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong) . It is different than other roms in that respect.

There is always more to a situation than meets the eye and as many versions of the truth a ls there are.ppl involved and no one is lying.

If you liked his roms, check his forums. I love miui, hope that it will be picked up by someone either here or thru one of the miui forums for our phone.

Someone mentioned yesterday that Eris posted a tutorial and guide with the info about.how he handled the RIL and got data working on miui for the thunderbolt... in case another developer came along that wanted to do it.

If the users are gonna start fighting.like developers (keeeeeding) do w one another, I'm so buying an iPhone.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Go and get it from his site, as started above more than one time.
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


+1 again, one more time

Haha


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm using the latest galnet ICS port which I believe is version 5.6? Runs great. Except for the MMS still fucked which is the only reason I might leave this rom...Again.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Just use thundershed with the miui v4 theme from the android themes section in xda. Voila! Miui v4 with working MMS! And everything else for that matter.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

CHP said:


> Just use thundershed with the miui v4 theme from the android themes section in xda. Voila! Miui v4 with working MMS! And everything else for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


that is a hot looking theme, thank you for posting that!


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Indeed it is! Orange is my favorite color and the theme is perfect.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ZaChYmO (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys could u provide a link to the MIUI V4 theme I looked for it on XDA without luck =( I want to try Thundersshed w/ MIUI theme thx in advance


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

ZaChYmO said:


> Guys could u provide a link to the MIUI V4 theme I looked for it on XDA without luck =( I want to try Thundersshed w/ MIUI theme thx in advance


Here ya go  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1454641


----------

